# whats wrong with my brakes



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I recently installed new pads and rotors on the front
sometimes when I press the brake pedal, it feels like theres no brakes...no pressure
could my master cylinder be going bad. Could the rear drums and pads be needing replacing too? 
I checked the brake fluid and it seems ok...not any lowers or anything since I installed the rotors and pads. 
Any help will be apprecatied...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like you need to bleed the brakes or master cylinder.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

hmm...I'll have to firgure out how to do that...is it easier just getting someone to do that?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

First bleed, then bleed some more, aftewhich, bleed again. If that doesnt give you pedal pressure, then its your master cylinder.

But the easier way to check is turn off the car and pump the pedal. If you get pressure, then it just needs bleeding. If you dont, its your master cylinder.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

^^^yep^^^

When I first swapped my brake pads, I just had to bleed them in order to get the right pressure back.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...i pressed my brake with hte key out and the first press there was no pressure but after that it had good pressure and when i drove after that...my brakes had pretty good pressure...
so im thinking bleeding the brakes is what i need to do...I would have never thought of that...guess thats why this forum is alwesome


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

...you have no idea.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

So...does anyone have any good instructions on bleeding brakes


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

These should help.

http://www.accordinglydone.com/tech.php?ID=14
http://www.accordinglydone.com/tech.php?ID=76


----------

